# norske rsync speilet

## dtun3Z

hva pokker har skjedd med det norske rsync speilet? etter tordenværet som var så har jeg ikke kommet inn.

jeg har heller ikke kommet inn på den danske lell.

----------

## kybber

Speilet funker fint nå ihvertfall.

----------

## dtun3Z

min make conf sier

```

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.gentoo.no/gentoo-x86-portage"

```

men det er ikke mye jeg får derifra.

```

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync1.gentoo.no/gentoo-x86-portage...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync1.gentoo.no 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(97)

```

----------

## kybber

Dual-booter i Windows nu, så jeg kan ikke sjekke make.conf. Men jeg er nesten 100% sikker på at adressa er 

```
rsync1.no.gentoo.org
```

----------

## dtun3Z

joda, den virker som den skal.

takker og bukker  :Smile: 

----------

## jodal

rsync1.gentoo.no == rsync1.no.gentoo.org

Men, gentoo.no-DNSene har vært nede nå og da i det siste, pga tordenvær som har drept noen SDSL-modemkort på sentralen og lignende.

----------

## kybber

Funker speilet nå? Jeg får følgende melding:

```
bash-2.05a# emerge rsync

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync1.no.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

This server is provided by Brainpeddlers AS

 - http://www.brainpeddlers.com/

Contact trond@brainpeddlers.com if you have questions/problems

@ERROR: Unknown module 'gentoo-portage'

rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (194 bytes read so far)

rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(150)

```

I min make.conf har jeg:

```
#SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync1.gentoo.no/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.no.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Det er kun den øverste (utenlandske) som funker. Noen som kan si meg hva som er galt?

----------

## jodal

Fra gentoo.no:

 *Quote:*   

> 2002-07-24: Rsync-mirror nede
> 
> rsync1.no.gentoo.org en en enorm belastning for maskinen som hoster den (opp til 9 i load) og hindrer andre viktigere ting hostet på maskinen i å fungere. Mirror'et vil derfor være nede i omtrent én uke, mens man prøver å finne ut hva som forårsaker dette. I mellomtiden vil rsync1.no.gentoo.org muligens bli peket mot mirror i se eller dk.

 

----------

## kybber

Ah, kanskje jeg skal begynne å sjekke innom den norske gentoo-siten litt oftere...   :Embarassed: 

Takker!

----------

## Tierhon

En uke begynner å bli vel lang.... Eller er det noe jeg ikke har fått med meg?

----------

## jodal

Det er lite nytt på den fronten. Se forøvrig nyhetene på http://www.gentoo.no/.

----------

## miro

Nå skal rsync speilet være rimelig operativt fremover. Spørsmål klager o.s.v. kan rettes til meg    :Laughing: 

-miro

(the new master of rsync1.no.gentoo.org)

----------

## kybber

Glimrende! 3MB/s er gøy   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dtun3Z

oppdater www.gentoo.no med den nye info`n hadde kansje vært en god ide?  :Smile: 

----------

